# AN IMPORTANT MASSCOPS MESSAGE



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Please click below to hear an important message from Masscops.com:

Click here


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

:?: Talented pooch, but what is she saying at the beginning of the message? BTW you kinda scared me with the "AN IMPORTANT MASSCOPS MESSAGE" title. I thought I was getting sued by some nut using the law office's of Dewy, Screwem &amp; Howe


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Thought that would get your attention!

"Buenos dias, seniors and senoritas. My name is Rosie. Thanks for visiting Masscops.com!"


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Hmmm, I have been toying with the idea of a Spanish language pack for the site. So that you have an option of posting and reading in Spanish, just not sure what it entails. I know that the code is available. Maybe when I take a few days off and have time to mess with it.

BTW: Is Rossie the official mascot for MassCops now ? :wink:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

In southeast Asia, Rosie is dinner. :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Rosie is not DINNER, she's a ferocious animal! Yes, I think Rosie should be the official Masscops K-9. Ok, so she's a little on the puny side, but she's bilingual, so that's a plus.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon @ Mon Jun 21 said:


> Rosie is not DINNER, she's a ferocious animal! Yes, I think Rosie should be the official Masscops K-9. Ok, so she's a little on the puny side, but she's bilingual, so that's a plus.


She would make a great K-9 for a PD with a tight budget. Eats less food and requires a small cage. Hell, you could even secure her in the trunk and still do transports.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Her vest would only need to be an x-small in size. She is also easily concealed. Would make for a great surprise attack on a perp!


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey Dunnie! Why don't you give us an IMPORTANT Masscops message? Nice dog, but you'd be better. We'd even let you pick the outfit. :wink:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

40th MPOC#309 @ Tue Jun 22 said:


> Hey Dunnie! Why don't you give us an IMPORTANT Masscops message? Nice dog, but you'd be better. We'd even let you pick the outfit. :wink:


I Second that!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Down boys Down.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Dunngie!

Rosie has a very seductive, husky voice. She's almost as cool as her Mom eh?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I'd rather keep you entertained with Rosie rather than me. I don't want to break too many hearts! :lol:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)




----------

